# Breeding?



## hogwash

Had these RBP'S since 2006-2007. There in a 150 Gallon Tank and i'm not sure if there are breeding? 2 are black but from same batch will this matter?, Here is a video.






Thanks
Drew


----------



## new era

Congrat! You're a dad! Lol.


----------



## hogwash

Hope so







Part 2 video


----------



## hogwash

Last Video HEHE


----------



## new era

LLooks like they are breeding. By tomorrow you should see some little Orange eggs.


----------



## hogwash

new era said:


> LLooks like they are breeding. By tomorrow you should see some little Orange eggs.


 nope nothing yet this is been happening since i took out the compresses 2 months ago but i don't see eggs any suggestions please help

Thanks
drew


----------



## new era

Honestly if there are no eggs then one of your fish is not fertile. For any experience breeders out there, please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## hogwash

new era said:


> Honestly if there are no eggs then one of your fish is not fertile. For any experience breeders out there, please correct me if i'm wrong.


Would it matter if they are from the same batch? brother and sister? lol


----------



## Nzac

No.


----------



## hogwash

Nzac said:


> No.


So what do i do?


----------



## Nzac

I have not bred Piranha. I just know that fish being brother and sister does not affect ability to breed, as a matter of fact if you are breeding fish for certain traits it is advised to breed siblings because you know they have the genes for the traits you are looking for.


----------



## hogwash

no eggs this sucks and there still breeding but no eggs in the morning advice please

anyone i can contact? or phone


----------



## BRUNER247

Could be two males,two females,one of them might not be ready yet,still practicing,ect. Careful what you wish for. When it rains,it pours.


----------



## hogwash

BRUNER247 said:


> Could be two males,two females,one of them might not be ready yet,still practicing,ect. Careful what you wish for. When it rains,it pours.


That's my luck lol should i purchase another piranha?


----------



## new era

You can purchase another one if you like but I would try taking out one of them since you already have other piranhas in the tank. Just my .2 cent


----------



## hogwash

new era said:


> You can purchase another one if you like but I would try taking out one of them since you already have other piranhas in the tank. Just my .2 cent


ok ill try


----------



## Guest

Why would you recommend removing fish?? Leave them where they are and just sit back and be patient about it it. They need to figure this out for themselves and will do it much quicker with minimal interference.

Have you done a water change since taking this video? Perhaps doing one and replacing the water with slightly cooler water will help.


----------



## BRUNER247

Need more info. You've gave us nothing other than age n tank size.


----------



## hogwash

ksls said:


> Need more info. You've gave us nothing other than age n tank size.


What other info would you like


----------



## Ægir

Really you just have to wait it out man... Changing things around in the tank and constantly messing around will prob just make it take longer. I am sure some pros will chime in with some other tips, as breeding reds was never really my thing.


----------



## BRUNER247

Info like tank temp,tank location,the traffic outside the tank,light schedule,diet,feeding schedule,wc change % & how often just off the top of my head. Do you have a fry tank ready/available,brine shrimp eggs,hatcher ect. Raising fry is more work than people think,babies are Damn near worthless & can be hard to even give them away on some areas. There's already a over abundance of Rbp in them same areas. Stock would be helpful also.


----------



## hogwash

BRUNER247 said:


> Info like tank temp,tank location,the traffic outside the tank,light schedule,diet,feeding schedule,wc change % & how often just off the top of my head. Do you have a fry tank ready/available,brine shrimp eggs,hatcher ect. Raising fry is more work than people think,babies are Damn near worthless & can be hard to even give them away on some areas. There's already a over abundance of Rbp in them same areas. Stock would be helpful also.


The tank temp is 80-82 tank location is on the main floor with alot of traffic light schedule is 9am-10pm, diet, is smelt,shrimps and tilapia, feeding schedule every 3-5 days depending if there looking for it. wc ones a week 20-30% yes I have a tank ready and the food for them and here in montreal i can get rid of piranha like crazy here they pay alot for them, and let me know if i need anything else

Thanks
drew


----------

